# Water Mister



## animalexplorer (May 27, 2011)

I noticed when I would mist the mantids everytime I pump sqeezed the handle on regular spray bottles the mantids would jerk back as if it shocked them. After thinking about it, I ended up purchasing a mister that you pump about 10 times to build up pressure and hold the trigger for a semi continuous spray. With the new method the mantids seemed less stressed when distributing the water in this fashion. Here is a picture I took of my mister. They come in all types of sizes from various manufacturers.


----------



## Ricardo (May 27, 2011)

Where did you obtain this?


----------



## patrickfraser (May 27, 2011)

Solo makes this in 1 and 2 liter sizes. Amazon.com has them. They are SUPER!


----------



## lion (May 27, 2011)

My friends like to steal those from me.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 27, 2011)

lion said:


> My friends like to steal those from me.


They're worth stealing. I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## animalexplorer (May 27, 2011)

Ricardo said:


> Where did you obtain this?


Mine was produced by Exo-Terra:

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/mister.php

You can buy them at Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Exo-Terra-Portable-Pressure-Sprayer/dp/B004CJS7XW


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2011)

You can get them at Home Depot or Lowes, in the pesticide section.


----------



## snowflake (May 29, 2011)

dollor general has them for 3 bucks


----------



## Ricardo (May 29, 2011)

ghost man said:


> dollor general has them for 3 bucks


LOL

dollar stores ftw


----------



## macawlover2 (Jun 16, 2011)

Those things are amazing! I got mine at Petsmart. I've also seen them at Fleet Farm if you have any in your area. I use them to give my birds baths


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats really cool. Im going to look into one of those. I have thought about setting up some sort of drip system but dont really feel like it would be worth the time. What _would_ be cool would be to set up a timed misting sytem like they have in the produce section of grocery stores.


----------



## tszabo86 (Jun 28, 2011)

kmsgameboy said:


> Thats really cool. Im going to look into one of those. I have thought about setting up some sort of drip system but dont really feel like it would be worth the time. What _would_ be cool would be to set up a timed misting sytem like they have in the produce section of grocery stores.


speaking about misting... do you guys use normal water from the sink or purified/distilled water?


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 28, 2011)

I only use distilled water. There can be a lot of nasty things in tap water and distilled water doesnt seem to leave bad water spots on the side of the enclosure.


----------



## crucis (Jun 28, 2011)

im probably being too cautious, but i take it one step further - i pull up a handful of weeds and put them in a small container. Half a day later there'll be lots of condensation, and i let the mantis in for a drink. It's a little more work, but this is the safest method that i can think of..


----------

